# XM to Sirius Home theater conversion



## Staszek (Nov 13, 2006)

So currently I have two built in receivers in both of my cars. I am getting a Stiletto which will kind of solve my problem anyway but I was curious if this would work.

I already have XM because I have DirecTV, but personally I like Sirius much better.

I have a Pioneer Elite VSX-82TXS which has XM built in directly all I need is to put in the antenna and it works (well and activate it). 

Wondering if there is anyway to convert it so it would play Sirius Directly instead. I use the Pioneer with an external Amp to power 3 other zones in my house

I was going to get the home Dock for the Stiletto and use that with the AVR, but if there was a way to do it directly I would prefer that so I can use the Stiletto in my bedroom.

Its not that big a deal but wondering if it was possible.

Thanks!


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

No, there is no way to convert an XM Ready home theater receiver over to Sirius. They only way to have Sirius built into a HTR is to get that RCA model that has a built in Sirius tuner, other then that you'll have to use plug and play or portables with a home kit or get a component tuner.


----------



## Staszek (Nov 13, 2006)

Steve Mehs said:


> No, there is no way to convert an XM Ready home theater receiver over to Sirius. They only way to have Sirius built into a HTR is to get that RCA model that has a built in Sirius tuner, other then that you'll have to use plug and play or portables with a home kit or get a component tuner.


Thats what I thought, I will just use the Stiletto like I had planned before.


----------

